# ID unknown brand  cottered spindle in Magistroni BB



## pauln (Nov 11, 2012)

Could anybody identify the brand “ATB N.11” stamped in a vintage cottered spindle?
It is possible the initials are “AB’ with a hammer or something in between, but i doubt it.
“ATB” is placed in a triangle,  flanked by two wings, N.11 under the triangle.
This spindle came out of an french threaded Magistroni crank in a ’50 lightweight. and looks nicely made and chromed.
I believe it’s an original combination, and  i like to rebuild the frame with it if I can find the cranks. 
Any one more info?
Thanks Paul


----------

